# Stephanie's Pittsburgh Competition Prep Log



## stephlg (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!  I am new to this site and would like to share some details about myself first.  I used to be 270 lbs.  I am 5'10" and am currently 137 lbs.  I am preparing for my first figure competition in May-8 weeks out to be exact!  I have a website, www.stephaniegreiner.com for anyone who loves checking out photos as I do!  I have not put pics on the site since January though because my next set of photos will be in my competition suits!   It is difficult for me not to post progress pics because I love 'em but I am trying to hold out!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 12, 2005)

270, wow you look great now congrats and good luck with your competition.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

Welcome to IM and good luck !!  Great job so far


----------



## BritChick (Mar 12, 2005)

Awesome work!   
Good luck with all your competition prep!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 12, 2005)

My dad's girl friend competes in Pittsburg too. When is your next competition.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

Great photo gallery!  I hope you have TONS of fun.  G'luck


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2005)

Good Luck with your upcoming show!


----------



## stephlg (Mar 12, 2005)

My competition date(s) are May 6 & 7.  There is a pro figure show there that weekend also so I am hoping to meet some of the pros!  Exciting!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 12, 2005)

Woo-hoo Girl!!! I'm so glad your journaling here!     Your going to kick some major bootay at your show!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2005)

Welcome to IM!! 
and Good luck with the competition


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 13, 2005)

Good luck Steph.

Is your contest at the same site as the Pro Figure and Fitness? I may be driving out there that weekend.


----------



## stephlg (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, it is the same weekend.  Prejuding for amateur and pro show is Friday night and then the evening performance is Saturday night.


----------

